# VIN on a 1967 Lemans



## Azaxe (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi there!

I recently bought a 1967 Pontiac Lemans convertible. The VIN tag on the driver side door is missing after a paint job, but it still has the build specs on the tag on the firewall. 

I have the hardest time getting it registered and wanted to see if there are any other places where I can find the VIN number?

I've read that it might be located on the frame on the driver side behind the rear wheel, but is it even possible to see that without removing the body? 

I have the title and the bill of sale but that doesn't seem to be enough for the BMV. 

Are there any other ways to locate the VIN or get any more information so I can register it in my name and start enjoying the car?

Any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You already have the answer. Yes, it's on the frame where you said. You will need a mirror and a good light, and maybe a rag and some carb cleaner, etc. A new VIN plate will have to be issued anyway, more than likely, but it would be much better if the new VIN plate matched the original vin number. It is illegal to tamper with VIN tags in any way. Are you sure your car is not a stolen car? Stranger things have happened. Good luck.


----------



## Azaxe (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you geeteeohguy! I will take a look and see if I can't find it. I have had the State Trooper inspect the car and they say it's not stolen, and I also have the title and a bill of sale; so it's legit.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Now, is that the original frame? 

I'm guessing the DMV wont care much as long as they get a number...... Although, the vin on the frame should be the same as what's on the title..... If they don't match, then I wonder what they will do.........


----------

